# LGB Spreewald loco on CBS Sunday Morning



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

Did anyone else catch Charles Osgood sitting on the floor with a running LGB Spreewald loco, tote flat, and a pair of blue/white Austrian coaches go by?


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

I sent those to CBS for the show's Christmas set a couple of years ago. It's nice to know they are still using them!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep, I caught it also. Also enjoyed the piece on the artwork.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 01/11/2009 9:20 AM
I sent those to CBS for the show's Christmas set a couple of years ago. It's nice to know they are still using them!




Yeah, I am surprised they did not make it home with someone!


----------

